# [gelöst]cat und sed

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich benutze yasp http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/?content=109367 . Ich möchte mir die Taktfrequenz der Kerne anzeigen lassen. Hat jemand eine Idee?

```
sensor name="Core0MHZ" type="program" cmd="/usr/bin/cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz | sed 's/[A-z:]*\s//g'"

sensor name="Core1MHZ" type="program" cmd="/usr/bin/cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz | sed 's/[A-z:]*\s//g'

```

funktioniert nicht, vermutlich weil die Ausgabe aus 2 Zeilen besteht. 

```
2000.000

2000.000

```

Das müsste man wahrscheinlich so modifizieren, das die obere Zahl im ersten Kommando und die untere im zweiten Kommando ausgegeben wird.

So in der art

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz | sed 's/[A-z:]*\s//g' | tail -1

2000.000
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Thu Mar 22, 2012 12:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## manuels

Du kannst 

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo  | grep MHz | cut -d: -f2 | head -n 1
```

und

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo  | grep MHz | cut -d: -f2 | tail -n 1
```

nutzen.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ich denke das cat könnte man doch auch ganz weglassen, denn grep kann doch auch selber lesen  :Wink: 

Also dann  zb 

```
grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo | cut -d: -f2 | head -n 1
```

Eventuell ist es aber auch einfacher die Informationen direkt aus

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq

für die jeweiligen CPU-Kerne (cpu0 cpu1 usw) auszulesen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

(cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq kann ich nur als root)

----------

## schmutzfinger

```
cpufreq-info -f
```

 vielleicht noch mit "-m"

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke

CPU 1

```
cpufreq-info -c 1 -f -m
```

CPU 2

```
cpufreq-info -c 0 -f -m
```

----------

